# truma boiler dumps water when pump is on from pipe under MH



## village (Oct 27, 2012)

when i switch the water pump on to fill the system up the water pours out from underneath the MH from a small peice of hose which looks like it is under the boiler . the system was drained during the cold period any ideas how to resolve. many thanks


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

have you closed the water heater drain plug??

water heaters have their own drain plug


----------



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

There is a frost valve on the boiler which may be open, try turning it 90degrees, also there is a button below the lever that will need to be pressed in.


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*Boiler Drain Valve*

The drain valve is usually temperature sensitive, set at about +4C. Below that it not only opens but will not reset, this is to protect the boiler from freezing.
Most people fit a clip/clothes peg etc. on these to hold them closed until the boiler heats up and it resets. 
Once the boiler is above the trip temperature the valve will stay closed.

Colin


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

or it could just be the water heater drain plug people forget to close after they drain down

this is the closed pos...if it's pointing up...it's open


----------



## village (Oct 27, 2012)

*truma boiler dumping water when filling the system*

thanks every one i think it is the truma safety valve and as suggested will clip hose and heat boiler up when on site to reset it hopefully
appretiate 
all your comments and advice

regards


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Had the same problem with mine using it the first time this year,once its reset it'll be fine.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

It could also be the red button around the heater that has to be lifted.

Joe


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

If the Truma water heater is on you don't need a clothes peg irrespective of the temperature. 

Switch water heater on....reset dump valve....fill heater with water.

D.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bigcats30 said:


> or it could just be the water heater drain plug people forget to close after they drain down
> 
> this is the closed pos...if it's pointing up...it's open


Did you fit that valve yourself or did it come with the van, I've been looking for something similar for the build, do you have any info or where I could get one?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

davesport said:


> If the Truma water heater is on you don't need a clothes peg irrespective of the temperature.
> 
> Switch water heater on....reset dump valve....fill heater with water.
> 
> D.


If it's below 5 degrees you will, at least ours did until it got warm around the valve.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

OK, on my system which is the C 6002 with the electric jacket & associated (electric) drain valve. In the event that it's cold in the van & the drain valve will not stay closed you simply put the water heater on & close the valve. It stays closed as long as there's power to the valve. If for any reason the power to the dump is lost & it's below 5 deg the water in the heater will be dumped.

It might seem counter intuitive to put the heater on first with no water in the boiler. But that's what I do & it works for me.

From the Truma manual.

"The safety drain valve is held closed by an electrical coil. To save battery power, we recommend to open the valve if the vehicle is not in use for a prolonged period.

If the temperature at the safety drain valve is less than 4 deg C, the water contents may discharge of its own accord if the appliance is not in operation (also if there is a failure) To avoid water loss, switch the device on (summer or winter operation) & close the safety drain valve at the actuating button by raising it up. Without heater operation the safety drain valve can only be closed again at temperatures above 8 deg C."

I think there's some confusion surrounding the use of this specific dump valve. It might be me that's confused 8) It won't be the first time & I stand to be corrected, but it seems illogical that the operation of the dump valve relies on convected heat from the boiler to stay shut. What happens in the event that the dump valve is'nt in the same location as the boiler ? In that scenario you would have to wait on the (remote) dump valve warming up in order that you could fill the boiler...or resort to a clothes peg. The dump valve is exactly that. Anything that's going to make it behave less like a dump valve can't be right IMO. I don't think Truma had a clothes peg in mind when the designed this system.

Apologies for the lengthy post 8) 

D.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

davesport said:


> OK, on my system which is the C 6002 with the electric jacket & associated (electric) drain valve. In the event that it's cold in the van & the drain valve will not stay closed you simply put the water heater on & close the valve. It stays closed as long as there's power to the valve. If for any reason the power to the dump is lost & it's below 5 deg the water in the heater will be dumped.
> 
> It might seem counter intuitive to put the heater on first with no water in the boiler. But that's what I do & it works for me.
> 
> ...


OK I see, but most Truma valves are not electric and need either sufficient temperature or a peg to stop draining.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> > or it could just be the water heater drain plug people forget to close after they drain down
> ...


I didn't realise it was a Truma valve, Found one  on Ebay


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> OK I see, but most Truma valves are not electric and need either sufficient temperature or a peg to stop draining.


OK, I get it now. I didn't realise that there was a manual version !



> I didn't realise it was a Truma valve, Found one on Ebay


The one your link goes to is simply a means of draining down. The electric (temperature sensitive) version is here

D.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

davesport said:


> > OK I see, but most Truma valves are not electric and need either sufficient temperature or a peg to stop draining.
> 
> 
> OK, I get it now. I didn't realise that there was a manual version !
> ...


Hee Hee we could get a good argument going here talking at cross purposes.  

The valve I linked to would suit me fine as I don't have a Truma water heater, but a carver cascade which is drained separately anyway, I was needing a simple drain valve simple to drop any remaining water from all the taps as I've designed in a low point for that purpose, the tanks will both have their own drain valves, but the Truma valve will fit in nicely, easy to use and just a small hole in the floor.

Right back to the topic proper.


----------

